# Cetrifugal Filterer or just a Juicer



## NoIdea (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi All - I use, for stuff like wet charcoal/fibre glass, an old fruit/vege juicer. the type that shreds the material and then spins out the juices using a high speed spinning sieve. Removing the blade you can pour/drain the material directly into the spinning sieve, the only problem is introducing your material in a consistent manner, any blobs or lumps will dramatically off balance the unit.

Regards

Deano


----------

